# Haha Spring Open 3D



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hamilton Anglers and Hunters are holding their first Open 3D shoot of the year on Sunday Mar 20th. Shotgun start at 10am, practice range open at 8.30am but will be closed once shoot starts. We always try and set a fun, challenging course so we hope to see you all there testing your skills. There will be Trad, Hunter, Open, Xbow and K50 classes, entry is $20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KReid33 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cant wait, should be a great time as always.


----------



## Charlie Victor (Jun 10, 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

For anyone who has been to our shoots before, this will be a totally new layout. New lanes, new direction round the woods and some "interesting" shots, it should be a good one 
Get there early to warm up on our 10yd to 60yd warthog practice range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Weather looks good for Sunday, hope to see you all at HaHa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be there!!


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

How muddy are the trails?


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

The trails are not to bad.May be a little muddy in spots.We have been spreading wood chips since last summer on the trails.But the practice range is muddy.So we are working on an alternate.Be sure to bring boots.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That's correct, trails are pretty dry but practice range is soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Planning getting there early to try get some practice in. My friend and I both shoot traditions. This my first 3D shoot so very excited.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out, we had over 70 shooters. It was cold but everyone had fun and seemed to enjoy the course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for a great day of shooting !


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Guys, thanks a ton for all your work. What a great day to start spring!


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Had a great time at my first 3D shoot. Shot with a bunch of great guys in the Trad group and had a blast. Thanks for all of the hard work and the burgers!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

mrdimi said:


> Had a great time at my first 3D shoot. Shot with a bunch of great guys in the Trad group and had a blast. Thanks for all of the hard work and the burgers!


It was good to have you there, thanks for coming out. I spoke with Kegan last night and let him know Dale should be calling him about an Omega 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

First time at haha. Challenging shots for sure! Cold and windy. Way low score on my part but was a great day. Thanks!


----------

